# I'm going for my dreams, IBS won't stop me..my story..



## LuCkY13 (Jul 12, 2001)

Hi again everyone. I've posted some things on this message board before about my remedies and such...and i am posting this same thing over on all the different topic boards..i want everyone to hear my story. I think it's wonderful how all of you support eachother..keep it up, it's very inspiring. I'm 14 and I've had IBS well ever since i can remember..it's just always been a part of my life. I don't even know how it feels not to have IBS. Well ever since i was about 7 i started reasearching IBS remedies and tips. I've found some that are very helpful (the ones i posted recently) they helped me so much and i can't thank God enough. But, even though my IBS is under control, it's still not gone. I don't really think you can cure IBS, i think you can only manage it. I mean, like I've said before, i still have my episodes of diareaha and constipation. I gave up my dreams of singing professionally awhile back. Everyone around me was confused..everyone thinks i have so much talent..so they couldn't figure out why i didn't want to live up to what i had always talked about. I've written my own lyrics and composed my songs as well, since i was about 6. Childish as i first began, but then becoming beautiful works of art. I have my IBS to thank for that..wow i never thought i would say that. But it's true, most of my passion comes from my suffering. I'm very emotional and sensitive, and most artistic people out there know that it only helps your work. So as i delt with my IBS, i wrote and composed so many wonderful pieces. I love my music so much, and i truly want to share it with the world. I have addresses of many record companys, and i was planning on finishing my demo and sending it to them....but as time went by i realized, i can't do this..i'm sick..theres no way i would be able to go on stage, make appearances,,,,that;s just out of the question. so i threw out my demos, cried for days, and sank into a deep depression. My dreams had been crushed, and my passion was trapped inside of me. things had never been so horrible. but, then yesterday, i had a party for my birthday..and i was messing around with our karaoke machine with my friends..and my best friend and me were working on a song together. as i was singing my friends just stared at me with these strange faces..they stopped talking and watched. it was very weird..then i stopped, and andrew, one of my other friends, came into the room and says, "hey, turn the radio back on..that girl was amazing" tears came into my eyes and i realized my talent for the first time in my life. my other friends i guess had never really heard me sing before, because they were in such awe and fasination with my voice..it was like my eyes had been opened up and i realized..wow i can sing..i can do this. IBS has controlled me all of my life. it even made me stop my dreams that i had always had. my passion was ripped from me all because of my illness. how could i have been so blind?? to let something have so much power over me. i must be crazy. i am starting another demo....TODAY! i can't waste another second of my life letting IBS control me. this is MY life..This is MY future..MY dream. FOR ALL OF YOU OUT THERE..don't let IBS have power over you, although it is strong, you are stronger. your body can't tell your soul what to do. go for your dreams, make them come true! don't you see now? all of you have been in misery for so long...but be happy! if i have the strength and ambition to do this, then so do you! Pray for me please..wish me luck on my demo and my reasults. I will appreciate it. thank you so much.. Mariellen (Elle) (I probly won't check this site again, but if you have any advise, support, or comments,,email me at futurestar1388###aol.com )


----------

